# Beadboard and casing



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Question. Should i fit the beadboard around the window casing and stool or build the stool and casing over the beadboard ?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I would put casing and base over the beadboard. You will have to put jamb extensions on doors and windows.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Taunton's Trim Carpentry and Built-Ins (http://www.amazon.com/Trim-Carpentr...&sr=8-1&keywords=Trim+Carpentry+and+Built-Ins
) recommends cutting a rabbet in the apron and installing the stool so that the horns overlap the wainscoting.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea it's those damn horns!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the stool and casing is already installed then go around it. If not then build over.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

nwoodward said:


> Question. Should i fit the beadboard around the window casing and stool or build the stool and casing over the beadboard ?


 If the casing is already there and the beadboard isn't too thick it might be better to fit the beadboard around the existing trim rather than tearing everything down and having to re-trim it. If you are staining the beadboard it may be nearly impossible to make close enough cuts to do this though. If it's all new construction I would put the beadboard on first and then trim.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the trim always looks better on top of the wall covering rather than the wall covering coped around the trim. just my opinion.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Update photo .Room Not done but progress!


----------

